# Business Last Few Weeks



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask if anyone else has noticed a drop in calls / emails from customers within the last month or so.

All the best
Jay


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

i buy TFR to clean my vans from the autosmart rep and he said he's losing customers every week from selling chemicals, seems like a dying art at the moment


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

For most on a monthly salary, May has been a 5 week month, there's been a Bank Holiday in it, there's 2 more fast approaching as well as school holidays for those with kids.

People in general are skint, it's not just detailers/valeters suffering from lack of customers.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

No rest for the wicked here.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

May and June is always the worst months for retailing selling etc
Five week month is correct 
Bank holidays with kids at home swallow up disposable income 
And holiday balances become due for July /August holidays that are booked in jan/feb 
Xmas money is long spent 
Wife's want new furniture and things for the garden 
General economic climate is tight for many family's and less well off too 
Cost of fuel and heating is putting massive strain of family budgets 
Saving up for holidays ,each family need a grand spending money 


Hence credit card companies are desperate to sell you % free balance transfers and cash advances etc


----------



## boreder (May 23, 2012)

greenwagon said:


> May and June is always the worst months for retailing selling etc
> Five week month is correct
> Bank holidays with kids at home swallow up disposable income
> And holiday balances become due for July /August holidays that are booked in jan/feb
> ...


Depressing, but true


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jayc2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone else has noticed a drop in calls / emails from customers within the last month or so.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you are from mate but its been pissing it down here for the last month or so almost every other day. Calls always drop off when the weathers bad and pick up again when the weather picks up.(For me anyway).


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im mega busy at the minute,not enough hours in the day!


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

my work is up and down


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi, From Hertfordshire,

I'm new to it, Started a few months ago but got to middle of april & the work dropped down, Just started to pickup a bit but not busy, Thanks for the info people, Seems most are having a hard time.

All the best
Jay


----------

